# Pokémorphs



## Eeveelution (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokémorphs*

Okay, we've all seen the stories about Pokémorphs. If not, go to the fan fiction forum, there should be some there. Anyways, let's say that Pokémorphs actually existed in the games. How would they be created? What would they really look like? How would they really behave? Would they really be able to use attacks, or just look like a Pokémon? And one of the scariest questions of all: where would baby Pokémorphs come from? (Well, humans are born, um... I think I shouldn't have to explain. And Pokémon hatch from eggs.)

I have my own theories, but I'll keep them to myself for now.


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Well, I myself would imagine them more like... Guardians of the species. One or two of each pokemon species, and the younger one evolves when the older dies.

Maybe they could use the moves, but I don't think they'd fight much, just take care of the pokemon.

*shrug*


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Being a Sunkern morph would suck. 

I mean you'd just spend all your time going 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 and growing and shit while you have brown and yellow stripes on your face.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

I... don't really see the point of this thread. "What if Pokémorphs were in the games?" You might as well start seriously asking, "If there were elves in the games, how would they have escaped the notice of everyone in the Pokémon world until now?" Pokémorphs are a completely fan-created concept that would never be in the games and we have absolutely no canon on which to base any assumptions or theories about what hypothetical Pokémorphs might be like if they were in the games. The answer to "Where would baby Pokémorphs come from?" is simply "Well, that's why they _wouldn't_ put Pokémorphs in the games." There is no way to answer it any other way.

So basically, there won't be any Pokémorphs, I absolutely do not want there to be any Pokémorphs (Pokémon are infinitely cooler and more interesting the way they are than when made humanoid), and it's kind of ridiculous to discuss it as if there ever would be Pokémorphs. :/


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Well, it was somewhat interesting to think what the canon would be like if there were them? :o
I don't see any "I want there to be pokemorphs in Pokemon Canon" in the original post, he was just thinking about what it would be like.
Maybe he wanted to write a story about it, but didn't want to say it out straight so people wouldn't judge him harshly, or found the concept to be intriguing and wanted to hear other's opinions.

There is no need to be so harsh, is there?


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Not a big fan of the whole "Pokémon/human hybrids" thing at all.

I can't imagine that kind of thing being in the actual games.  Even in fanfiction, having them show up as a "normal" part of the world just seems wrong, especially since humans and Pokémon shouldn't be able to crossbreed at all... the only way that seems like it would really work is some kind of magical transformation (werepokémon?), but for some reason the way it _usually_ ends up happening in fanfiction is the generic "someone experimented on them."

And I especially hate how the term "Pokémorphs" has been hijacked by the Pokémon/human hybrid fans.  Back in 1998/1999, the only time the word was ever used was in a handful of Pokémon/Animorphs crossovers--humans who can transform into any Pokémon they touch, and then change back (unless they stay in Pokémon form for more than 2 hours, of course, then they're stuck that way.)  It made sense to use the term for humans who become Pokémon, since if you take the word apart it literally means "Pokémon-shaped."  So a "Pokémorph" should be someone that takes the shape of a Pokémon but is actually a human, or something else other than a Pokémon.

When did people start using the term for hybrids instead of human-to-Pokémon shapeshifters, anyway? I know I can't remember seeing it used that way any earlier than 2005 or maybe 2004.


----------



## Eeveelution (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

First of all: I'm a girl, not a he. ^^; And secondly, I meant what would they be like? The point of asking "what if" questions is to ask about things that will probably never happen but do have a chance. For example, the creators might one day consider that idea just for kicks, but that doesn't mean it will happen. I agree that will probably be as far as they go (if they even go that far in the first place), and really have no cares if that happens. What I meant was what would they be like if they existed in the actual Pokémon world?

Anyways, the werepokémon idea sounds kinda interesting. But I have to wonder why the term "Pokémorph" is used as well. I used to go on an RPG site with "Pokémon Fusions", where you could be fused with a Pokémon, get a starter, and then be able to be human, Pokémon, or a stage in between. We had no real name for the middle stage. I suppose that the term Pokemorph came to mean the hybrid stage because that stage had no real name for it as well.

However, there are games with a similar premise to Pokémorphs in it: the Mystery Dungeon series. Think about it, the main character is a human changed into a Pokémon, sort of like a permanent werepokémon. It's an unlikely connection, but perhaps the game's creators did consider the idea of a Pokémorph game after all, but preferred to go with a human-into-a-Pokémon theme instead. They are similar, after all.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

I don't really like the idea of pokemon/human crossbreed- first of all, the idea of a human  breeding with a pokemon is absurd(and imagining a hitmonlee/chan doing s-- with a woman is just disgusting, so is a man doing said activity with a jinx/chansey evo), and the 'experimented on me' idea is becoming so boring it makes me want to cry. 'Gi/Jinka' is boring, and most of these characters end up being naked/ wearing clothes trough which one can see almost everything(especially females). 

Finally, the only thing I could find pokemon/human cross normal would be fusing with some kind of 'magic force', but that's not original, too.

Anyway, I don't like it.


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Sorry about that- your avatar just made me insta-think of male. <: D

But I myself find the idea of pokemon gijinka (meaning pokemon as humans, not humans crossbred with pokemon) interesting, if simply for the pure creative content. It's just so much fun designing all the different dresses for them, and in a way that gives off the pokemon-vibe without actually saying out loud what the pokemon actually is. Plus, my general liking to superpowered humans(Even though I don't like superheroes in the sense of Superman etc).

Now, the bestiality thing- I don't find it right, but I view it objectively.
I don't think the crossbreeding between pokemon and human could actually happen- it's as absurd as expecting that a crocodile could become pregnant from human semen.

There isn't much other ways than magic, unless we consider the ways anime and manga usually explain half-human-half-animal (fox) hybrids: Kitsune. Okay, it's just one species, but why can't in some remote AU pokemon universe there be demon-pokemon spirits, who take on the appearance of humans. Like a spiritually ascended Ninetales (I don't consider it a demonic spirit in of itself) could appear in the form of several things. Gastly line seems to already be able to do it.

Also, in a story sense, the reader might find it easier to relate to a humanlike character more than an animalistic one, since many of the things pokemon might find problematic can't be experienced by humans at all, unless the pokemon is portrayed just as a human mind trapped in a pokemon body (not literally, but just in the way that they think exactly like a human would) and very little attention is paid to the peculiarities that pokemon have.

However, on a human character there are a lot more relatable points: Everyone has felt discrimination, something that rarely happens with a solidary pokemon species, or a tight knit pack pokemon. Only a very specific type of pokemon might experience others bullying it because it looks different (A herd of stantler can't afford to chase it's herd members away, since the more there are, the lesser are the chances that YOU get caught by that hungry Mightyena.)

I love fantasy simply because it can have characters with mystical powers, or characters which are not human at all. The main reason I like Morphic is because it features humans who aren't quite human after all. When I read the chapters again, I tend to skip over the parts where the normal characters speak, and jump directly to the morphs' parts, simply to read how the different intelligence and thoughts of pokemon have been incorporated.

Of course, every rule has expections, these are just my thoughts. You might have written a masterpiece from the viewpoint of a pokemon, I don't know.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Mewtwo

'Nuff said

;)


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

The stories you can tell with Mewtwo are a little limited, don't you think?
I mean, there is always the flavor that "mewtwo is created". It might be hard write a story about wanting to belong, when there is no one else of Mewtwo's species to judge him. Humans won't accept him as a being of equal intelligence, and other pokemon may not provide the satisfication of complete acceptance- or the frustation of being thrusted out of the group by equals.
 It may also seem absurd to the reader if the story had mewtwo as the main character, and then had nothing to do with anything mewtwo has in particular.
Maybe a writer doesn't like mewtwo- that is a valid point, too. :P

Now that I think of it... Mewtwo is maybe the hardest to write in a way that doesn't seem like "human in pokemon's body"; he has the intelligence, movies portray him thinking the same way as humans do, manga claims that the scientist who created him used human DNA in there, too...

The plots that would benefit from having mewtwo as the main character would probably include the psychological effects of having no parents, explorations on the feelings of being created by somebody, and being created to become a servant. (Unless the humans in the games created Mewtwo for some other obscure reason which I can't think about.)
Other plots would work just as well with a human as the main character, or if needed, a psychic human.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*



Kali the Flygon said:


> Mewtwo
> 
> 'Nuff said
> 
> ;)


Uh, Mewtwo is a genetically engineered clone of Mew that went rogue. Nothing suggests that it ever was human.

Pokemorphs should, for the most part, be avoided. I can imagine them in the case where the Pokemon and humans were forced to crossbreed in order to survive, but that's the only situation where it makes sense.

@El Garbanzo: Pokemon/Animorph crossover fanfics? ...well, that makes more sense than other Fanfic Chop Sueys you can find on the internet.


----------



## Flora (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

I don't think it _has_ to be humans-and-Pokemon-crossbreed; a lot of fanfics I've seen have just had humans injected with Pokemon DNA.  How they look might depend on just how much Pokemon DNA there is; a small amount may cause just a few changes in coloration, while a larger amount of DNA may cause, say, some Pikachu ears and a tail to pop out. 

Behaviour-wise, they might act somewhat like the Pokemon whose DNA they contain (for example, a Totodile-morph might have the urge to playfully bite people), but otherwise, they'd probably be just like other humans.

They probably wouldn't be able to use attacks, but again, it may depend on how much DNA they contain.  And as for baby Pokemorphs, accroding to this theory, they might just be born from a fetus injected with Pokemon DNA.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

I really doubt the game will ever have huamoid-shape pokémons nor do I actually wish there would be unless it's a major spinoff. I don't think it HAS to be hybrid or dna playing to get pokémorphs, it could just be as easily thought as like the beastiler species in any fantasy settings (lizardfolks, minotaurs, etc). It's like people forget that sort of possiblity of a "what-if" sort of thing like what IF pokémon were like that. Of course, it would be a *major* spinoff so there probably wouldn't be the training part nor the same sort of fighting. When you think of it, Pokémon:MD put human-like way of thinking and the ability to talk in PMD, nor just make them humanoid and... yeah. Probably just cut the egg for all pokemons and make them more fitting to their genus and it'll be fine for babies. x:
Or if people really CAN'T imagine it that way, for whatever reason, there's also, yeah, a sort of Bloody Roar thing that could be used.

But yeah, just mah two cents. :I


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

They don't HAVE to be crossbred, people! And I don't think we have to think whether or not the developers will do it, we were having a conversation HOW they could be done. What if an unofficial party did a game where there are pokemon-hybrids (Gijinka, Pokemorphs, Pokemonpeople, however you want to call it.)
Here is a list how they might be:
-Spirits taking the form of a human-pokemon hybrid
-crossbreeding
-mucking with the fetus (though just injecting the DNA won't work- it works like a recipe for a cake and a salad: You can add the "heat the oven" gene into salad, because it doesn't do anything (there is no "put the salad into the oven") and if you add that gene too, what happens? The salad gets burned.)
-It has always been like that.
-Magic!
 *A higher powered being has bestowed upon a certain group of people the powers of certain pokemon
 *It is a curse, not a lot unlike in Fruits Basket where the bearers of the thirteen zodiac animal curses transform into the respective animal when hugged by a person of the opposite sex who is not part of their family.
 *Curse alá werewolves, but in pokemon version.
 *It takes place in a world where magic runs the technology, so mucking with creatures is a lot easier. (It doesn't even have to be a medieval society- You can create an engine with steam, or angry water spirit trapped inside.)
 *Nuclear fallout (though this neither will be realistic or feasible, but the reader might not think too hard on it.)

So, a lot of choices. :P

What if means "It will probably never happen, but how would things be if it did?"

What if Ash wasn't the main character of the anime?
What if pokemon weren't used for fighting each other, but instead they would be killed like in roman arenas?
What if mushrooms could speak?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

I was in an RP where it was something in the water supply that turned unborn fetuses into Pokemorphs. Or something. ;D

...But, see, here's the thing. You wouldn't be required to have sex with Pokemon for a half-human baby to be born, because as far as we know, _Pokemon don't have sex_. The games are G-rated. If a couple loves each other enough, then they can probably pray to mew or the Stork legendary or Latisan or what have you to bring them a child; that love crossed species of Pokemon, so why then is it unfeasible for it to cross the boundary between Pokemon and human? Furthermore, I don't think love is entirely required -- all you'd need is a close bond, as in trainer/Pokemon. Sure, it's a little messed up. There isn't much with half human hybrids that isn't messed up.

Gijinkas are awesome. :x 'Nuff said. Actually, not nuff said. Most of them are fully human, with some pokemon features perhaps-- appropriately-colored hair, or armor or clothes and things that resemble the Pokemon they represent. But I wouldn't be surprised if they showed up in-games... heck, they already have! You have those kids in Pikachu and Charizard suits! You have all sorts of trainers whose design resembles the Pokemon they use! Gijinka is just the next step up.


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

I think they are already gijinka- of sorts.
A gijinka might (if the term was stretched) mean simply "A person dressed as a pokemon", and at most "A person with the abilities, features and powers of the pokemon" while not crossing the 'furry' boundary. (Not pokemon with clothes standing on two feet, they would still be human basically)

Now that I think of it, pokemon MIGHT feature sooner or later people who are so messed up that they believe they are pokemon. :P After all, in Red (the japanese version) to my knowledge there was a guy laughing is ass of, high on mushrooms. ;D

Wow, THAT would be awesome: The villains would be messed up people who think that they are pokemon, and humans must be eradicated and give the land back to the pokemon.

Edit: And yeah, that might be one possible way of having gijinka- A trainer and their pokemon are so close that they don't feel that the species-gap matters anymore, and wish for the baby.
That sounds like a pretty good idea, especially since it's pretty child-friendly. : D


----------



## Eeveelution (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Actually, I just remembered a story idea I recently came up with and abandoned: water Pokemorphs as an alternative to mermaids and mermen. Naturally like that, created with the help of Arceus or Kyogre or some other magic Pokemon...

In one official movie, Latias took the form of a girl she was friends with (Bianca?) and could change back into her true form. And who's to say that a Pokemon or human couldn't use a wish on Jirachi to change into the other form? A Ditto could do it naturally too; I vaguely remember seeing a Pokédex entry saying that Ditto transforms into a rock to sleep at night, so why not a human? (No one write a story based on the Ditto part--I'm working on one already!)

When I was younger, I came up with my own theory: centuries ago, or maybe even a millennium, a fakemon I made called "Kristenstarveon" (yes, it's an Eeveelution, right now you can call my Eevee obsession mild compared to back then) was used by an evil team to cast a curse on all the Pokemon it flew over, turning them into humans. Of course a good trainer stopped it before it got too far and removed the curse, thus foiling the plans, but the Pokemon that were now in human forms were stuck that way and every so many generations one child would be able to transform  into their Pokemon counterpart. (I'm considering that idea for a story since it's literally been in my head for years.)


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Those are pretty good ideas, too. :D (Sorry, Im just not in in-depth mood today.)
The kristenstarveon-plot seems a bit cliche. I've seen it at least one time before (and almost the same reason for the gijinka, too)
You might want to make it a bit less in the sense of "propechy", if you want.
I just thought that a possible alternate plotline might be '(mew, or some other pokemon who is able to determine how pokemon are) wanted to play a bit, and transformed some of his friends into humans. It then got distracted and forgot about these humanoid pokemons it had created.'
Of course, the group of pokemon would need to be specific, and they wouldn't be able to breed more pokemonpeople. (Unless one of them was a ditto who likes breeding. : D)


----------



## brandman (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

Well, I've never heard of pokemorphs 'till now and I can tell they're not my cup of tea. I mean, INTERBREEDING. C'mon, it would be easier for pokemon to be sealed into humans right after birth. *my naruto fan brains' crankin' :D* Like a baby of the fourth elite four member gets sealed with the the ninetails' demon and develops fangs, facial whiskers, and a massive amount of power and stamina, and heals almost instanly. And he gets rejected by most of his town and...


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

*chuckle* That sounds like a parody. (which it probably is?)

I won't repeat the points I made earlier, since no one seems to bother reading them anyway.


----------



## H-land (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Pokémorphs*



Involuntary Twitch said:


> But I wouldn't be surprised if [gijinkas] showed up in-games... heck, they already have! You have those kids in Pikachu and Charizard suits! You have all sorts of trainers whose design resembles the Pokemon they use! Gijinka is just the next step up.


But they're just cosplayers. You can see cosplayers on the street in real life (if you know which streets to walk on). I can't believe that the likelihood of gijinkas showing up in the games is is high as you'd say.

In any case, the scenarios I've seen to be most popular are the cursed werepokemon scenario and the mysterious scientific breakthrough scenario. The interbreeding one I haven't seen used at all. The spirits one I feel like I've heard of but not seen used.


----------



## Satirical Psyduck (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémorphs*

I reckon that if they were in the games, it'd probably be something like hormone-treatment. I mean, they could introduce the pokemon to a person and then wait a bit and they might develop pokemon features. Or something like that, this is all hypothetical so it doesn't have to make sense.
In most fanfiction involving pokemorphs, they've been chiefly human with pokemon bits, right? So wouldn't they produce live young?
And anyway, pokemon would be completely different to animals other than pokemon, I mean, egg groups?


----------

